# [DZ] Algeria | road infrastructure



## icosium

Aconex is providing its service to the main section of the world’s largest construction project – the US$11.2 billion East-West Highway development in Algeria. 

Construction of the 399km Eastern section will involve the flow of a large volume of information between around 2,000 project members, including the client, subcontractors, project managers, engineers, consultants, suppliers, and the developer’s member-companies’ Head Offices, situated across Africa, Asia, Europe, Middle East and North America. 

Mr. Minoru Ishida, Project Director at Kajima Corporation, said “Aconex will enable the five joint venture parties to manage and share information in real time, helping us to deliver this significant project to the Government of Algeria on time and within budget.” 

“Through managing information electronically using Aconex, the cost of controlling and distributing documentation will be reduced, and productivity will be increased by team members having instant access to information. 

“Aconex provides expert advice in best practice information management and on-the-ground training and support to all project participants, regardless of where they are in the world.” 

Developers
COJAAL JV, comprising: Kajima, Taisei, Hazama and Nishimatsu and Itochu.


----------



## spongeg

11 billion to construc 339 km of highway?

is it made out of gold?


----------



## Skyprince

Pictures.. pictures...please.. I like Algeria !


----------



## ChrisZwolle

spongeg said:


> 11 billion to construc 339 km of highway?
> 
> is it made out of gold?


Are you kidding? In The Netherlands, they want to build a freeway for about 45 years, and the costs are now about 1 billion dollars... for 7000 meters! :nuts:


----------



## aussiescraperman

^^ yeah bull crap mate.

unless it is all tunnel, then it may be possible. urban freeways are alot mroe expenisve..such as the eastlink in melbourne 2.5billion dollars for 40km...but rural freeway is cheap as.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Well, we are talking here about a 7000 meters 2x2 motorway in grasslands, and for some section, between to suburban cities. But the dike were the motorway is suppose to go on, is even build in the sixties, so they only have to asphalt it (there are even no exits on this stretch!).


----------



## icosium

i ll send picture asap i find ok project just start 
total 1200 km the 399 km is the east part and they are centre part and the western part 
two part will be build by chinese and one part by japan


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Will this be a highway, or a motorway? I noted there are some motorways around Algiers and Oran.


----------



## icosium

hyghway with 3 lanes either way and and tolls also (option)
but my guess they will tolls ,because algeria state spend billion off $ , no more free for algerian free market isnt it ?


----------



## Nephasto

icosium said:


> total 1200 km the 399 km is the east part and they are centre part and the western part





icosium said:


> hyghway with 3 lanes either way



Are they going to do it 3 lanes in each direction all along the motorway?!? In the 1200km?!??

Unless it's going allways through urbanised areas (which isn't possible, with so many km's) I don't understand why the 3 lanes.... seems like a waste of money for a rural motorway(unless in the urban streatches, as i've refered.


----------



## icosium

*3 lanes*

yeah they are doing 3 lanes each direction 
and is not waste off money because this highway will pass westen side off algeria to eastern side and will cross most major city and port etc reduce the time by half 
and they will build motel , gas station , rest area 
so this will make the environemnt different 
it will creat jobs etcc.......:banana: :banana: 



Nephasto said:


> Are they going to do it 3 lanes in each direction all along the motorway?!? In the 1200km?!??
> 
> Unless it's going allways through urbanised areas (which isn't possible, with so many km's) I don't understand why the 3 lanes.... seems like a waste of money for a rural motorway(unless in the urban streatches, as i've refered.


----------



## empersouf

Nice news, now just reopen the border with Marocco and the tourists will come to Algeria too


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Will it connect to the Fés - Oujda motorway? (to be build, as i heard)


----------



## empersouf

As long as the border stays closed: NO


----------



## Nephasto

Could someone post a map of this projected motorway please?


----------



## icosium

could nt find any map online sorry 
i saw the map news paper (online ) dont remeber wich one and when


----------



## icosium

Algeria: East-West motorway project launched 

Posted: 15-03-2007 , 09:48 GMT 


Algerian President Abdelaziz Bouteflika on Wednesday officially launched in Hammadi, in the province of Boumerdes, the East-West motorway works, a "huge project" budgeted at AD800 billion (some US$13 billion) and which length is estimated at more than 1,200km. The motorway will be completed within 40 months.



According to APS, Bouteflika laid the first stone of this project in an atmosphere of popular feast, created by the inhabitants of Hammadi, a southern Algiers small area and folk dance troupes, accompanied by shots of "baroud" by traditionally-dressed horsemen.


----------



## icosium

The highway will ensure the connection between the Tunisian border to the east and the Moroccan border to the west, and will link the cities of Annaba, Constantine, Setif, Algiers, Oran and Tlemcen. It will cross 24 of Algeria’s 48 wilayas (or provinces). This project is part of a huge economic and social recovery program over the period 2005-2009, of which it is one of the major components in terms of required resources and potential economic value. The project is entirely financed by the Algerian Government. 



Japanese consortium Cojaal and Chinese Citic/CRCC will carry out the construction of the three sections of the east-west motorway in Algeria. The first 400km-section will be built by Cojaal. The centre and west section will be built by CRCC. 

© 2007 Mena Report (www.menareport.com)


----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium

second highway east west project (paralel first one )


----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium




----------



## [email protected]

sojourner truth ™ said:


> Very french-style markings


you do not know your history Sir. of course they look French. Algeria was a colony/province of France until the 50's and still maintains close ties.


----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium




----------



## wyqtor

Awesome developments for Algeria :banana: ! However, I don't like the destination arrows on the signs - they are quite ugly IMHO.


----------



## lpioe

^^ I agree signage could be better.

Anyway thanks for the updates icosium.
What's the distance between the two parallel highways?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Belgium has lots of those, but those are usually filled with greenery and plants.


----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium




----------



## paral0c0

Nice roads!


----------



## Draminoss

i l never believe that Algeria have so much green, very nice, the cost is like south europe! 
exist a map about the 339km Motorway?


----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium

check algeria gallery

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=481111



Draminoss said:


> i l never believe that Algeria have so much green, very nice, the cost is like south europe!
> exist a map about the 339km Motorway?


----------



## icosium




----------



## bgplayer19

Hey why are all signs written in French???


----------



## ChrisZwolle

French is widely spoken in Algeria, though not a native language


----------



## icosium

it s written in arabic and french so no arabic (western ) and other poeple can read them
just recently the pubilc construction minister said to put signs in arabic french and english for the new highway 
i hope they follow instruction acording to news papers
the world is becoming smaller 
you cannot in china writte signs in chinesse 



bgplayer19 said:


> Hey why are all signs written in French???


----------



## icosium

corect the reason french occupation off algeria 1830-1962
most poeple now to speak or read french 
the last they understand it 



Chriszwolle said:


> French is widely spoken in Algeria, though not a native language


----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium




----------



## Augusto

icosium said:


> western side highway algiers


Funny mistake on this panel: the correct word is "cité" but pronounced with an algerian accent it would sound the same than "city". So they just wrote phonetically with the accent :lol:


----------



## madao

hahhahahahahah


----------



## icosium

oran 2 city algeria


----------



## icosium

watch out monkey :nuts:


----------



## icosium

south algeria


----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium




----------



## aliwatte

icosium;20656778
[img said:


> http://a8.img.v4.skyrock.com/a89/fyollande/pics/1668425238.jpg[/img]
> 
> watch out monkey :nuts:


lol !


----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium

foreigner with harley davidson (most off them europeen) came group visit algeria this mont may 2008 came last years too posted pic begening


----------



## icosium

last year may 2007 (they will come next year too ,someone orgonize the trip an algerian with harkey davidson )


----------



## icosium

here they are in south algeria


----------



## icosium

south (sahara)


----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium

[img\http://www.monsterup.com/upload/1216220620.jpg[/img]


----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium




----------



## eskandarany

طرق ممتازة والله مبروك عليكم و يا ليت حدود المغرب و الجزائر و تونس تنفتح للمرور لأن الطرق بكل بلد ستكون قريباً ممتازة ان شاء الله فستتشجع التجارة كثيراً لو انفتحت الحدود اخيراً و الخطوة القادمة هي ان يكتمل مشروع الطريق السريع بليبيا و ليتنا نستطيع خلال عشر سنوات ان نسافر من القاهرة للدار البيضاء!! ـ
Congrats to Algeria - After Lybia's East-west project is completed with Italian assistance the only obstacle to continuous Dual-carraigeway expressway travel between Cairo and Casablanca is political!!


----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium




----------



## pijanec

Like being in France. 

What is general speed limit on motorways in Algeria?


----------



## icosium

why specialy being in france ?:lol:
only france has tunel ?

the speed limit is 80 km h ,but in reqality poeple do more speed 
result a lot accident in the road



pijanec said:


> Like being in France.
> 
> What is general speed limit on motorways in Algeria?


----------



## pijanec

French language, french cars, similar road markings... nothing wrong with that.

80 km/h is very low for such a nice roads.


----------



## Morsue

Is it really only 80 km/h? I thought that was only in urban areas and that it's 120 in rural parts. Makes no sense making a network of three lane motorways and limit the speed to 80.


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice Autoroutes


----------



## abdeka

*Algerian highways*

*Algerian highways

EST-WEST Highway (1200km project) - U.C*


----------



## abdeka




----------



## abdeka




----------



## abdeka




----------



## Verso

^^ Nice pics.


----------



## santa_cruz




----------



## santa_cruz




----------



## abdeka

New highway in algeria


----------



## Morsue

^^ Where is that? Btw, the driver needs to learn to use only one lane at a time...


----------



## setifis

Morsue said:


> ^^ Where is that? Btw, the driver needs to learn to use only one lane at a time...


It is in in khamis meliana, some 150 kms south west Algiers, this Motorway is 2x3 lines, it will be 1200kms when it all finihed by 2010. It is the langest Motorawy in Africa.


----------



## abdeka

Morsue said:


> ^^ *Where is that?* Btw, the driver needs to learn to use only one lane at a time...


It is between El Hosseinia (Aïn Defla) & El Affroun (Blida) (North Algeria).


----------



## abdeka

*Algiers-Oran highway*


----------



## santa_cruz

Ain Chriki Tunnel in Bouira, it cost 100Millions $ for 1300 meters






Highways in Chlef some 200 kms from Algiers


----------



## santa_cruz

Highways in Boumerdes and Algiers


----------



## rosn19

santa_cruz said:


> Highways in Boumerdes and Algiers


northern africa looks very much like europe


----------



## Timon91

For the congestion you're completely right


----------



## Morsue

Not surprisingly since Algeria was a part of France proper (at least administratively) 1830-1962, Morocco a French protectorate 1911-1956 and Tunisia also a protectorate 1881-1956.


----------



## rosn19

Morsue said:


> Not surprisingly since Algeria was a part of France proper (at least administratively) 1830-1962, Morocco a French protectorate 1911-1956 and Tunisia also a protectorate 1881-1956.


yes, algiers looks like a french city, well many cities do, here in mexico many cities in central part of the country look like spanish medieval towns


----------



## Morsue

Colonial legacy, simple as that.


----------



## abdeka

Beni mered (Province of blida)










El hoceima (Province of Aïn Defla)


----------



## abdeka

Between el hoceïniya & Blida


----------



## abdeka




----------



## abdeka




----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium




----------



## icosium

articles 

eudi 11 Juin 2009 -- Le ministre des Travaux publics, Amar Ghoul, a exhorté, hier à Alger, les responsables chargés des grands projets routiers à accélérer la cadence des travaux et à profiter de la période estivale pour en livrer le maximum dans les plus brefs délais. Ce qui permettra, à coup sûr, une certaine décongestion de la capitale, toujours saturée. Le ministre a sillonné les trois wilayas du Centre, Alger, Blida et Boumerdès, où il s’est enquis de plusieurs chantiers. Il a mentionné les projets prioritaires et leur délai de réalisation. Le ministre a fixé comme première priorité la réalisation du tronçon routier Zéralda-Douira de la 2e rocade sud d’Alger et sa livraison dans une quinzaine de jours. Ensuite, il a insisté sur la livraison du tronçon Birtouta-Rouiba au courant de cet été.

La troisième priorité fixée par le ministre consiste en la réalisation, d’ici à la prochaine rentrée scolaire, de la jonction de l’autoroute est-ouest vers le grand viaduc de Benrahmoune dans la wilaya de Boumerdès. Mais, à ce niveau, les travaux dont est chargée l’ENGEOA ne semblent pas avancer comme souhaité par le ministre. Cet état de fait a d’ailleurs provoqué sa colère hier. In situ, Amar Ghoul a constaté «un retard considérable dans l’avancement des travaux par rapport aux délais impartis». Ce qui peut donc compromettre, d’ores et déjà, la livraison de la totalité de la 2e rocade sud d’ici à la rentrée scolaire, comme cela était prévu. De ce fait, le ministre n’a pas ménagé le premier responsable de l’entreprise ENGEOA, chargée de la réalisation du grand viaduc de Benrahmoune. Cet ouvrage «est très important», a dit le ministre qui reproche au même responsable «la faible cadence des travaux», même s’il a reconnu la complexité de la tâche. «Je sais que c’est extraordinaire de s’aventurer dans de pareilles nouvelles techniques des travaux publics, mais le rythme des travaux reste loin des attentes. Il faut vite rattraper ce retard !» a lancé le ministre en direction du chef de ce projet.

Quant aux autres projets, M. Ghoul a insisté, notamment, sur la nécessité d’achever le plus tôt possible les travaux de la pénétrante de Rouiba vers l’autoroute est-ouest. Ce projet permettra, selon le ministre, la livraison du tronçon autoroutier de 17 kilomètres reliant Khemis El-Khechena à El-Hamiz, dont les travaux sont déjà achevés. Le ministre a, par ailleurs, insisté sur l’achèvement des travaux parallèles tels que le boisement et les autres aménagements, dans la réalisation de toutes les infrastructures routières.


----------



## icosium

picture above is the blue in this map 2 rocade


----------



## abdeka

A1 between Arbatache & Khemis el khechna


----------



## abdeka




----------



## abdeka

A1 Between Oran & Relizane











*By FHaous*


----------



## abdeka

Brand new highway near the Algiers airport. Opened recently.


----------



## abdeka

A1 Between Lakhdaria & Bechloule


----------



## Verso

^^ Good motorway(s)!


----------



## abdeka

Verso said:


> ^^ Good motorway(s)!


Thanks verso!


----------



## abdeka

A1 between Chlef & Aïn Defla


----------



## abdeka

Algiers second southern ring-road


----------



## Morsue

^^ why are the lines yellow?


----------



## abdeka

Morsue said:


> ^^ why are the lines yellow?


These are new norms for highways in Algeria.


----------



## Morsue

Interesting, but it looks strange. Reminds me of the US. Why have they chosen yellow? Better visibility? I can imagine it being darker at night.


----------



## sallae2

My impression is that the signs are much better near Oran, than near Algiers.
Unfortunately, both signs are in capital letters (takes more time to read).



abdeka said:


> Highway near Oran





abdeka said:


> Algiers


----------



## krolkro

My dear friend,the major purpose the of the highway project in Algeria is to develop the network of highways and roads to better the economy of the country (outside Algiers),the border with Morocco is not as important economically speaking as the development of the local market which is huge.

Trade between Algeria and Morocco is insignificant,so the borders are really not a priority for the algerian economy.

-------------------------------------------------------------------


abdeka said:


> Yes, the highway on the West ends after tlemcen, at the level of oujda. But the border is closed.


----------



## krolkro

bypasses and expressways are not supposed to have the same numbers of lanes as the main freeway,they're for exits and transfer roads.
------------------------------------------------------------------


abdeka said:


> This part is in 2x2, i don't know why. :dunno:


----------



## abdeka

BMW M3 E92 on Algerian highway! :banana2::banana2:


----------



## Verso

^^ How much was that, 270 km/h? :nuts:


----------



## abdeka

Verso said:


> ^^ How much was that, 270 km/h? :nuts:


Between 270 and 300 km/h. :nuts:


----------



## abdeka

Algiers Eastern entering , connecting btw the *N5* & the *A1*



The *N5* upgraded to 5x2 lines.


----------



## gigilamoroso

*third world country*



abdeka said:


> Between 270 and 300 km/h. :nuts:


270 km/h with the driver filming? well if algeria is a third world country it's obviously because of the third world beahviour of its inhabitants.

go ahead algerians!hno:


----------



## transport21

What going to be the AADT of those 2X3 lane sections? It looks way overkill to me IMO.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Algeria is a country with a population of 35 million, most of them living in that northern corridor. I guess they wanted to do it good at once, instead of having it to widen again when it's too late. There are a lot of viaducts in this autoroute, and if you want to leave space for 6 lanes on them, you might as well make it 2x3 at once.


----------



## abdeka

Constantine - Lamblèche, COJAAL, Japan , E-W Highway [A1]


----------



## abdeka

Constantine - Didouche Mourad, E-W Highway [A1]





Constantine - Zighout Youcef, E-W Highway [A1]



















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=645872&page=8


----------



## abdeka

[A1] Arbatach-Dar el Baïda


----------



## abdeka

[A1] Oran-Sig


----------



## abdeka

*Work of the eastern section of the East-West highway (A1) - Cojaal, Japan*

Camp 1 - Section 12 PK4

















Camp 2 - Section 9 OA115.2PC

















Camp 3 - Section 5 PK190.3 GC3

















Camp 4 - Section 4.2 OA207.1 Underpass

















Camp 5 - Section 4.1 OA223.1

















Camp 6 - Section 3 PK287.6

















Camp 7 - Section 2 OA327.1 Underpass

















http://www.cojaal-project.com/


----------



## abdeka

*Opening of the section between Belassel and Yellel (province of Relizane), Western section*


----------



## abdeka

Opening highway A1 between Chlef and Bordj Bou Arreridj (170 km).








































































www.crcc.cn


----------



## soulsoul

^^

It must be a pleasure to drive on these highway, i heard that chinese use new technology which its expensive but very efffsicent


----------



## abdeka

soulsoul said:


> It must be a pleasure to drive on these highway, i heard that chinese use new technology which its expensive but very efffsicent


Yes, Japanese also use new technologies for the Eastern section.


----------



## abdeka

[A1] BORDJ BOU ARRÉRIDJ - ANNABA - 399 km


----------



## Morsue

abdeka said:


> [A1] BORDJ BOU ARRÉRIDJ - ANNABA - 399 km


You should have put the camera a little lower, the shading makes it really difficult to see anything clearly.


----------



## abdeka

Morsue said:


> You should have put the camera a little lower, the shading makes it really difficult to see anything clearly.


Sorry for the bad quality. The video is not mine.


----------



## abdeka

Opening section of 92km of the A1 between Bordj Bou Arreridj and sétif.


----------



## abdeka

Work in progress on the 2nd Ring Road between Zeralda and Berrahmoune, 65 km.








































































http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## abdeka

E-W Highway (A1), Work in progress on Boumerdes-Palestro section.


----------



## abdeka

Tunnel between Lakhdaria and Bouira



By abfl
http://www.panoramio.com/user/302675...to_id=30260473


----------



## abdeka

ChrisZwolle said:


> Awesome! How much of A1 has now been completed? If you look at Google Earth imagery, most sections are now completed or at least under construction. I only couldn't find an alignment around Skikda / Annaba.


1450 km have been completed. There are approximately 270 km to be completed essentially between Constantine and El-Taref (eastern section) and 30 kilometers between Lakhdaria and Larbaâtache (Bouzegza's tunnel and viaduct).

Algiers-Tlemcen will be will be inaugurated next week. 

Here are the non-completed sections


----------



## abdeka

abdeka said:


> *Highway Chelghoum El Aïd - Aïn Smara (Constantine) 75 Km inaugurated today.*


----------



## abdeka

*Bouzegza's tunnel and viaduct*


----------



## abdeka

Algiers


----------



## abdeka




----------



## abdeka




----------



## abdeka




----------



## abdeka

*A1 Bordj-Bou-Arreridj - Lakhdaria, 160 km*



1.


2.


3.


4.


5.


6.


7.


8.


9.


10.


11.


12.


13.


14.


15.


16.


17.


18.


19.


20.


21.


22.


----------



## abdeka

Constantine










By sam_18

Ain Defla










http://www.flickr.com/photos/tareeq7/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

More and more signs indicating A1. Very good  I hope it's the beginning of a nationwide signing of road numbers.


----------



## abdeka

Construction of the Algiers 2nd south ring road delivered soon.


----------



## abdeka

*A1 Hammadi (Boumerdes province)*

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.









11.









12.









13.









By aghiles11
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=645872&page=29


----------



## abdeka

*Second south rocade, Hammadi - Khemis El Khechna (Boumerdes province)*

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









By aghiles11
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=915772&page=18


----------



## abdeka

*A1 Sétif - El Adjiba*

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









Social housing, El Eulma

6.









7.









8.









9.









10.









11.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## abdeka

*N5 Motorway, Algiers*

1.









2.









3.









4.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## abdeka

Algiers

North Rocade

1.


2.


3.


4.


----------



## abdeka

Algiers

N5 Motorway

1.


2.


3.


4.


----------



## sam_18

*Algerian Highways Random pics.*


----------



## sam_18

I love driving at night. I find that with the reduced traffic and idiots on the roads, you can tick off the miles with less stress and headache better radio reception :nuts: . More trucks on the road, but 99.9% of them really are Professional drivers. While you tend to remember that 0.1% that shouldn't be in control of a tricycle, for me it just makes a more relaxing and mellow drive :lol:

*Algiers -Constantine 400 KM 3h*


----------



## abdeka

Really good photos sam! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## abdeka

Norsko said:


> Thanx! Interesting :cheers:


^^

You're welcome.


----------



## abdeka

Roads of the Sahara

Ouargla - Hassi Messaoud



















By Skimo

http://picasaweb.google.com/VOSGES4X4EVASION









http://picasaweb.google.com/VOSGES4X4EVASION









http://picasaweb.google.fr/otto.mller









http://picasaweb.google.fr/otto.mller









http://picasaweb.google.fr/otto.mller









Zelfana - Ghardaïa

http://www.flickr.com/photos/umhasheem/5174560870/sizes/l/









El Oued - Ouargla














Ouargla - Ghardaïa



Ghardaïa - Laghouat



Laghouat - Aïn Sefra



El Bayadh - Ain Sefra



Ain Sefra - Figuig



Taghit - Beni Abbes





Kerzaz - Timimoun



Timimoun - El Golea



El Golea - Ghardaia



Photos credit : http://picasaweb.google.com/110826811208728922985


----------



## abdeka

Larkhdaria - Arbatache motorway section updates


----------



## abdeka

Bordj-Bou-Arreridj - Bouira




http://www.panoramio.com/user/4988065?with_photo_id=47482128

Sétif - El eulma


http://www.panoramio.com/user/4962102?with_photo_id=47561899


----------



## abdeka

Zeralda - Baba ali


----------



## abdeka

Northern algerian motorway network by 2025.























































http://www.ana.org.dz/


----------



## abdeka

Aïn Defla - Médéa


----------



## abdeka

Chlef - Aïn Defla



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Uppsala

How close to the Moroccan border is the Algerian motorways?

And how close is the Algerian motorways to the Tunisian border?


----------



## abdeka

Uppsala said:


> How close to the Moroccan border is the Algerian motorways?
> 
> And how close is the Algerian motorways to the Tunisian border?


Yet, the highway stops to the east at Constantine (around 200 km from the Tunisian border). This section is still under construction and should be delivered by the end of the year.

For Morocco, the motorway goes to the Algerian/Moroccan border and stops around "Bou N'aim" in Algeria, around 15 km from "Oujda" in Morocco.


----------



## abdeka

Bouira

1.









2.









Boumedfaa

3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









Dar el baida

9.









10.









11.








http://autoalgerie.vraiforum.com/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

abdeka said:


> For Morocco, the motorway goes to the Algerian/Moroccan border and stops around "Bou N'aim" in Algeria, around 15 km from "Oujda" in Morocco.


According to Google Earth, the motorway runs exactly to the border:


----------



## abdeka

ChrisZwolle said:


> According to Google Earth, the motorway runs exactly to the border:


Yes. The locality here is called "Bou N'aim".


----------



## Gadiri

ChrisZwolle said:


> According to Google Earth, the motorway runs exactly to the border:





abdeka said:


> Yes. The locality here is called "Bou N'aim".


International border crossings 



YorkTown said:


> Algerian - Moroccan borders, Morocco begins with the trees at the bottom.


----------



## abdeka

Bouira - Bordj Bou Arréridj

*Steadily Increasing Traffic on the A1*





































Zeralda-Boudouau (2nd south rocade)










Hamadi (Boumerdes)

*Traffic will increase quickly here when the section will be connected to the E-W motorway*























































By aach2006, SSC Algeria


----------



## ChrisZwolle

6 lanes :cheers:


----------



## zitou

You Americans love your huge interstate highways


----------



## abdeka

I don't know the exact location, but I think it's near Constantine...


----------



## abdeka

Setif - El Eulma - Constantine











*Thanks to MrDil2007*


----------



## abdeka

Some photos I took with my cell phone yesterday between Bouira and El Adjiba.



_Sorry for the bad quality._

PART I

1.


2.


3.


4.


5.


6.


7.


8.


9.


10.


11.


12.


----------



## abdeka

Nima-Farid said:


> So Français!!!! :cheers:


----------



## abdeka

*Tlemcen-Chlef*

By citronate


----------



## abdeka

*Zeralda - Boudouaou*

By DorianDr


----------



## artémus

L'autoroute est-ouest est un chef d'oeuvre, un acquis important pour l'algérie dommage qu'elle a couté un peu chère.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What is the status of the Autoroute Est - Ouest? Is it already completed? Haven't heard any news recently.


----------



## Zach89

ChrisZwolle said:


> What is the status of the Autoroute Est - Ouest? Is it already completed? Haven't heard any news recently.




It is still under construction. There is still another 150km to do. It is expected in 2012.


----------



## eskandarany

And when does construction on hauts-plateaux start?


----------



## abdeka

eskandarany said:


> And when does construction on hauts-plateaux start?


Next year (2012).


----------



## abdeka

Bouira - Bordj Bou Arréridj (A1 highway)














































By bergheul, on panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/user/5354461?with_photo_id=62658314


----------



## tall_dreams

We envy your highways.


----------



## wald el bled

*By Biska from SSCA*

*CHLEF - BORDJ BOU ARRÉRIDJ | Highway | AEO | 350 km*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us​


----------



## wald el bled

*By Biska from SSCA

CHLEF - BORDJ BOU ARRÉRIDJ | Highway | AEO | 350 km​*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us​


----------



## Zach89

*The first gas station inaugurated along the East-West Highway (Relizane | North West) *






























































































*SSCA*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Gasoline is € 0.23 per liter? Wow


----------



## GROBIN

^^

In Venezuela, it's much lower  (sorry for OT)


----------



## Zach89

ChrisZwolle said:


> Gasoline is € 0.23 per liter? Wow





Yeah ! Algeria is an important oil-producing country. :cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Still, € 0.23 per liter is probably below the actual market prices (i.e. without taxes).


----------



## Zach89

ChrisZwolle said:


> Still, € 0.23 per liter is probably below the actual market prices (i.e. without taxes).



That's right.


----------



## Vignole

And there's also a vulcanization service. I've never seen it before in a gas station.


----------



## Zach89




----------



## alserrod

ChrisZwolle said:


> Still, € 0.23 per liter is probably below the actual market prices (i.e. without taxes).




Maybe not if we consider no transport costing......


----------



## Zach89




----------



## abdeka

@Zach89 : please make the location and the source. Thanks.


----------



## Zach89

abdeka said:


> @Zach89 : please make the location and the source. Thanks.


Sorry


----------



## alserrod

60 km/h speed limit is only for trucks or for all vehicles?


----------



## abdeka

alserrod said:


> 60 km/h speed limit is only for trucks or for all vehicles?


For trucks only because of the dangerous descent.


----------



## abdeka

Hammam el Biban - Bechloul


----------



## abdeka

Aïn Defla - Chlef


----------



## abdeka

Rocade Nord, Algiers (Photos, by abdeka)


----------



## abdeka

*Tlemcen - Chlef *(last summer)
By dz.forever


----------



## abdeka

Tlemcen - Chlef





































Relizane Rest Area



















By Habib Kaki, on panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/user/509507...to_id=64726861


----------



## abdeka

Blida - Oran (350 km) in 11 minutes.


----------



## abdeka

Blida - Aïn Defla









panoramio

Algiers


20120204 - Tuyet roi - 315 par lehoai_anh, sur Flickr


20120204 - Tuyet roi - 302 par lehoai_anh, sur Flickr



By yelles mca, on panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/66217505


----------



## abdeka

Chlef - Aïn Defla









































































Source : SSC Algeria, reda1306


----------



## abdeka

Algiers - Zeralda


Autoroute Alger Zeralda par cherif.alger, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka

Esnam - Bechloul (province of Bouira) (23/03/12)


----------



## abdeka

E-W Highway - Eastern highway interchange (Algiers)









Photo : Sandervalya


----------



## abdeka

*ALGIERS*

1st South Rocade (Douaouda - Dar El Beida)


http://www.panoramio.com/photo/70027259


















By WEB, SCCA

2nd South Rocade (Zéralda - Boudouaou)


http://www.panoramio.com/photo/72080720


----------



## abdeka

*Bordj Bou Arréridj*

"Babors" new rest area



























By WEB, SCCA


----------



## abdeka

New highway section (Arbatache - Lakhdaria)

By abdeka













































































































By WEB, SCCA


----------



## camelios82

autoroute Setif -Alger
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=zHc5m9lGgtI


----------



## camelios82

Station autoroutiére Ain Arnat SETIF
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=QqTALGTE57U


----------



## abdeka

North Rocade, Algiers


IMG_9339 par Sarim Batim, sur Flickr


IMG_9334 par Sarim Batim, sur Flickr


IMG_9337 par Sarim Batim, sur Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Road widening?


----------



## abdeka

ChrisZwolle said:


> Road widening?


Nope. Just a reorganization. They planted palm trees. There are some projects to get either the commuter train or tram in the middle.


----------



## abdeka

Bou Ismaïl - Cherchell highway


saminkarb http://www.flickr.com/photos/7250415...n/photostream/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A1 Autoroute Est-Ouest*

What is the status of the A1 Autoroute in eastern Algeria? According to French Wikipedia the easternmost part from Constantine to the Tunisian border should open in 2012.

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autoroute_Est-Ouest#En_travaux


----------



## abdeka

Bou Ismaïl - Cherchell
































































Source : http://www.panoramio.com/user/5095076?with_photo_id=84778195


----------



## abdeka

Zeralda - Boudouaou
































































Source : http://www.panoramio.com/user/5095076?with_photo_id=84269476


----------



## abdeka

Algiers




























Source : http://www.panoramio.com/user/5095076?with_photo_id=84808574


----------



## abdeka

Algiers


habib kaki http://www.panoramio.com/photo/85144434


habib kaki http://www.panoramio.com/photo/85141346


habib kaki http://www.panoramio.com/photo/85140278


----------



## crimio

Nice city!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A1 Autoroute Est-Ouest*

There is new imagery in Google Earth in the Annaba area. It shows A1 under construction. The imagery is dated 24 December 2012, so it's fairly recent. It also shows a lot of work needs to be done to complete this eastern section of A1, the imagery shows chiefly advanced earthworks and some bridge work. However some hill cuttings are rather advanced (if not completed). If this was a European motorway, I'd say it needs another year of construction, but the Chinese may be a bit faster than that.


----------



## abdeka

ChrisZwolle said:


> There is new imagery in Google Earth in the Annaba area. It shows A1 under construction. The imagery is dated 24 December 2012, so it's fairly recent. It also shows a lot of work needs to be done to complete this eastern section of A1, the imagery shows chiefly advanced earthworks and some bridge work. However some hill cuttings are rather advanced (if not completed). If this was a European motorway, I'd say it needs another year of construction, but the Chinese may be a bit faster than that.


Last news we have about this part:

By:www.zawya.com*
Algeria to complete east-west highway project by 2013-mid*
By Imen Kimouche


> The Algerian government is seeking to conclude its east-west highway project, eastern Algeria by the first half of 2013, a senior official told Zawya.
> 
> *"The highway project is near completion pending the final eastern section connecting Constantine with Skikda, as it is facing delays due to the rough terrain of the surrounding mountains, which constitute 90% of the region*," said Mouloud Kheloufi, president of the General Association of Algerian Contractors (AGEA).
> 
> "By 2013, new tenders will be offered to build road-side service stations and rest points along the highway," said Kheloufi.
> 
> "The east-west project spreads over an area of 1,720km, with a total cost of USD 11 billion, 95% being built by Algerian companies while a 5% is assigned to international companies, mainly from China and Japan," said Kheloufi.
> 
> "The east-west highway project will contribute significantly to alleviating the isolation of the eastern and western provinces, and connecting with the Tunisian and Moroccan borders. The highway will also provide 6,200 jobs and will trigger a rise in real estate prices in the 24 inner provinces," said Ibrahim Bouzeina, an Algerian roads and public utilities expert and general secretary of the Algerian federation of builders.
> 
> "The highway will contribute to demographic change and will catalyze tourism in rural areas and flourish their economies. The highway will also play a significant role in linking ports with cities that had been previously isolated, yielding millions of dollars through expansion of trade," said Bouzeina.


Public works minister said Constantine-Skikda-Annaba will be delivered next summer. Wait and see..


----------



## abdeka

Bou Ismaïl - Cherchell highway, *Algeria*


http://www.facebook.com/groups/dzclubphoto/


----------



## geogregor

So, all motorway from Moroccan to Tunisian border will be 2x3? That's sweet.
What is going to be its length? I checked on google map the driving distance from Morocco to Tunisia and it shows a distance of around 1100km. 
So where is the 1720km mentioned in the above article coming from?


----------



## abdeka

E-W Highway (Bordj Bou Arréridj)


bergheul http://www.panoramio.com/photo/85855890


bergheul http://www.panoramio.com/photo/85835323


----------



## abdeka

geogregor said:


> So, all motorway from Moroccan to Tunisian border will be 2x3? That's sweet.
> What is going to be its length? I checked on google map the driving distance from Morocco to Tunisia and it shows a distance of around 1100km.
> So where is the 1720km mentioned in the above article coming from?


I think they counted the EW highway - Coastal cities highways as part of the E-W highway.

(Blue)


----------



## abdeka

Constantine - Annaba


The East-West Highway-Constantine-ALGERIA par bilouk.25, sur Flickr


The East-West Highway-Constantine-ALGERIA par bilouk.25, sur Flickr

Exit


Constantine-ALGERIA par bilouk.25, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka

*Algiers Northern rocade landscapig project*















Updates









Photos by HBOY


----------



## abdeka

Algiers south Rocade



















Algerinodz


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Did they turn 3 lanes into 5 lanes of traffic?


----------



## abdeka

ChrisZwolle said:


> Did they turn 3 lanes into 5 lanes of traffic?


Actually it's a 3+1 emergency lane. Only algerians can create a 4th or 5th lane. :lol:


----------



## MichiH

abdeka said:


> CHIFFA - BOUGHEZOUL North-South Highway | 125 km | 2x3 lanes


Does the video contain any information about construction start or when the road should be opened? (I don't spreak French)


----------



## abdeka

MichiH said:


> Does the video contain any information about construction start or when the road should be opened? (I don't spreak French)


Works began in mid-2012 and must be completed in 2015 or 2016.


----------



## abdeka

The terrain is quite difficult for this project, like here in the Chiffa province.


----------



## MichiH

abdeka said:


> Works began in mid-2012 and must be completed in 2015 or 2016.


Thanks .

I've posted a question some week ago. It's for the list here. Can you help to complete?



MichiH said:


> Which motorway or expressway projects are currently u/c (or have been completed in 2014)?
> 
> I've found some sections:
> *A1:* Boughalboune – El Harrouche 12 16km (2007 to 27th January 2014) – project – map
> *A1:* El Harrouche – El Ghadir 12 7km (2007 to 10th April 2014) – project – map
> *A1:* Zighoud Youcef – Boughalboune 12 8km (2007 to ?) – project – map
> *A1:* Drean/Ain Allam – Raml Souk 12 ?km (2007 to ?) – project – map
> 
> Is the list complete?
> Any information about completion date?
> Have the works on all section been started in 2007?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A1 Autoroute Est-Ouest*

*Algeria Ends Highway Construction Contract with Group of Japanese Firms*

The Algerian government announced that it has ended its contract with a group of Japanese companies formed to build a lengthy section of the Algerian east-west motorway.​
Full report: http://www.north-africa.com/naj_news/news_na/2septseventeen49.html

I suppose this is the missing link in eastern Algeria. That segment has been delayed by a few years. Most of A1 was completed by 2012, but the eastern segment seems to be going slow.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Construction on the Autoroute des Hauts Plateaux is planned to begin late 2014.

http://www.leconews.com/fr/depeches...t-la-fin-de-l-annee-12-10-2014-171842_312.php


----------



## abdeka

abdeka said:


> CHIFFA - BOUGHEZOUL North-South Highway | 125 km







































unsturk




























gms


----------



## abdeka

ChrisZwolle said:


> Construction on the Autoroute des Hauts Plateaux is planned to begin late 2014.
> 
> http://www.leconews.com/fr/depeches...t-la-fin-de-l-annee-12-10-2014-171842_312.php


Works launched @ Batna. ^^

It will be a 2x2 lanes highway built by both private and public algerian companies.




























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1770567


----------



## MichiH

abdeka said:


> Works launched @ Batna. ^^
> It will be a 2x2 lanes highway built by both private and public algerian companies.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1770567


Thank you. Is there any estimated completion date?


----------



## chaking-2014




----------



## chaking-2014

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0xl1gt3Tl8&x-yt-ts=1421914688&x-yt-cl=84503534

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCVcfxPiSV4


----------



## chaking-2014

north south highway under construction 
chiffa Boughezoul 125 km / ain oussera hassi bahbah djelfa 100km/ djelfa laghouat 100km/ laghouat ghardaia 100 km 

































































data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## chaking-2014

BLIDA - Sustained efforts are being undertaken by local authorities in Blida, to the removal of constraints hindering the completion of Medea Chiffa-section, of the North-South Highway, the pace of work is "fluctuating" said Sunday the charge of the project.

According to information provided to the wali at its last inspection of this project, it is mainly constraints related to the transfer of various networks (gas, electricity, water), the occupation of an axis of the project route by families, and secure transportation of explosives to the site, among others.

During the visit, the wali reassured concerned as to overcoming these constraints within a month, especially, has he said that "the gas network transfer rate is 70%, the 100% communications, sanitation 70%, electricity 30%, and the transfer of two (2) drilling at 80%. "

The 26 families residing on an axis of the motorway section, the completion time was set at 15 months (four months which are consumed), "will be rehoused in a month," said the wali, signaling the relocation, this day 16 other families in the same site.

According to the data sheet of the project, it is a stretch of 10 km to the north-south highway, which will link Chiffa (Blida) and Hamdania (Medea). It includes the construction of two (2) hoppers 4,400 km each, replacing the structures that were originally planned, and, in a natural environment's approach to preserving this region, known for its beautiful mountainous terrain .

The Wali insisted to the Chinese company responsible for work "for his completion on time, or 11 months."

The commissioning of this motorway will be of great assistance to users of the RN1, confronted daily with intense traffic, in addition to its expected impact on both the economic and tourism plans that cross regions.
http://www.aps.dz/regions/16940-aut...pour-le-parachèvement-du-tronçon-chiffa-médéa


----------



## chaking-2014




----------



## kostas97

How long is the North-South motorway going to be??
I mean, are there any plans to extend it southwards???


----------



## chaking-2014

they planned 1013km now 425km under Construction


----------



## kostas97

chaking-2014 said:


> they planned 1013km now 425km under Construction


OK thank you!
1013 kilometres of motorway within the Sahara??
Fascinating!!


----------



## abdeka

*BORDJ BOU ARRÉRIDJ - EL TARF | AEO highway | 399 km*



>


----------



## abdeka

*CHLEF - BORDJ BOU ARRÉRIDJ | AEO Highway | 350 km*



>


----------



## abdeka

*BÉJAÏA - BOUIRA | Highway | 100 km *



> Original size


----------



## abdeka

*CHIFFA - EL MENEA | North-South Highway | 1013 km*



>


----------



## abdeka

*JIJEL - SÉTIF | Highway | 110 km*



>


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What does it say before the '01'?


----------



## googlebot.com

Those are Arabic initials for "Motorway"/"Autoroute".
ط initial for Road
س initial for Fast

I think this is the A1?


----------



## abdeka

ChrisZwolle said:


> What does it say before the '01'?


Arabic initials of طريق سريع (Highway/motorway).


----------



## drezdinski

Arabic is probably the best looking script on road signs.


----------



## abdeka

*Ouled Fayet - Bouchaoui (Algiers)*



> HK


----------



## abdeka

*Zeralda - Boudouaou (Algiers)*



> HK


----------



## Narco

Purple Dreams said:


> I don't think there's currently enough traffic to justify a 3 lane highway but since money isn't a problem for them, they're planning ahead.


8 years later (exactly eight years later, down to the day, this is just too covenient :lol, we know how much of a wise decision it was to opt for a 3 lane.


----------



## abdeka

*SKIKDA - EL HARROUCH | Highway | 31 km | Under Construction*



> *Texeira Duarte Contract for the construction work in Algeria, in the amount of 218 million euros*
> 
> A "TEIXEIRA DUARTE, S.A.", informs that its entirely owned subsidiary "Teixeira Duarte – Engenharia e Construções, S.A.", leader of the enterprise group by 75%, received yesterday the contract and the work order notification from “Agence Nationale des Autoroutes” of Algeria, for the “*Realization de la Penetrante Autoroutiére Reliant le Port de Skikda a l’Autoroute Est-Ouest sur 31 Kilométres En 02X03 Voies*”.
> 
> The works *shall be performed within 24 months and its overall value is 218 million euros*, plus VAT at the legal rate. Teixeira Duarte Group shall receive the amount corresponding to 164 million euros, 31,2% of which will be paid in euros and the remaining 68,8% in Algerian dinars.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Les premiers terrassements du côté de la rocade de l'ilot des chèvres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Base de vie en cours d'installation au environs de Beni Bechir
Click to expand...


----------



## abdeka

*Douaouda - Dar El Beïda (Rocade Sud, Algiers)*



>


----------



## BlackC

Those must be the ugliest signs I have ever seen in my life.
Who chose that font ? It's unclear and super ugly.

Roads look nice though


----------



## abdeka

BlackC said:


> Those must be the ugliest signs I have ever seen in my life.
> Who chose that font ? It's unclear and super ugly.
> 
> Roads look nice though


Yes. The signage is very bad. But there are some exceptions, like the western part of the E-W Highway and the second south rocade of Algiers...


----------



## abdeka

*Oran Port - Es Senia | Highway | 26 km*



>


----------



## chaking-2014

betwen SBA and ORAN


----------



## geogregor

^^
That is a good looking road :cheers:


----------



## chaking-2014

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ZXwrLlhUy7w


----------



## abdeka

*Chlef - Bordj Bou Arréridj | AEO | 350 km*



>


----------



## abdeka

*Tlemcen - Chlef | AEO | 359 km*



>


----------



## abdeka

*Highway services*



>


----------



## chaking-2014




----------



## Nikom

I am surprised with the quality of the highways, good job kay:


----------



## chaking-2014




----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nikom said:


> I am surprised with the quality of the highways, good job kay:


Today in the news:

_ Sur une distance de 73 km, le tronçon de l’autoroute Est-ouest reliant Chlef à El Khémis *est fortement dégradé*, et cela au point qu’il fait l’objet, actuellement, d’une opération de réhabilitation urgente._

They report a seven year old stretch of A1 is already in poor condition and needs urgent renovation. It was built by China.

http://www.elwatan.com/regions/oues...s-fortement-degrade-26-09-2015-304206_137.php


----------



## John Maynard

No, the damaged section was not built by China, but by Algerian companies: ETRHB, Cosider and GCB > according to your article. It stipulate also, that the contrast with the portion built by Chinese is striking, and the last is not yet deteriorated despite the fact it has been opened at the same time.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Sorry, I misread that part. 

Back in the 1980s the Belgians built a stretch of concrete motorway through the Ardennes. It was a 100 km long 'route degradée' within 10 years. Poor construction practices still exist in Europe as well, for example A1 in Romania which was recently closed for renovations after being open for less than a year.

There needs to be some kind of independent testing and sampling of new motorways. And a 10 year warranty on the delivered product.


----------



## chaking-2014

ChrisZwolle said:


> Today in the news:
> 
> _ Sur une distance de 73 km, le tronçon de l’autoroute Est-ouest reliant Chlef à El Khémis *est fortement dégradé*, et cela au point qu’il fait l’objet, actuellement, d’une opération de réhabilitation urgente._
> 
> They report a seven year old stretch of A1 is already in poor condition and needs urgent renovation. It was built by China.
> 
> http://www.elwatan.com/regions/oues...s-fortement-degrade-26-09-2015-304206_137.php


chinese company complet renovation of this 73km section only 5 km left


----------



## algeriAholic

ALGIERS | DAR EL BEÏDA




By Sandervalya 


Algiers, aerial view of Suburb & port 06-06-2014. by Nabil Molinari, on Flickr


Algiers, aerial view of Suburb & port 06-06-2014. by Nabil Molinari, on Flickr



DOUAOUDA - DAR EL BEÏDA




Algeria by ★ Soumia Dedeche, on Flickr


Photos de Kabylie


















Source​


----------



## chaking-2014




----------



## chaking-2014

https://scontent-cdg2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/11222404_777537722356876_7361919690891648457_n.jpg?
oh=548d613fe243ceeb61bfe522db555e4d&oe=56665CD0


----------



## JuaanAcosta

That's a big wall


----------



## chaking-2014

tenes 200 km west algerian capital national road n11








bejaia 250 km east algerian capital national road n09 








tassili Tamanrasset 2000 km south algerian capital national road n01


----------



## abdeka

*TIZI OUZOU - BOUIRA | Highway | 48 km*



>


----------



## abdeka

*ALGIERS [Douaouda - Dar El Beïda]*



>


----------



## chaking-2014

the Minister of Public Works Abdul Qadir Wali give Thursday strict instructions to speed up the pace of construction works of the 15 road projects linking several cities of the country road highway east-west stressing that the state will not allow the registration of any delay. During the evaluation meeting for the progress of these projects works contract with the achievement institutions and offices studies Minister regrets the fact that most of the construction works of the road projects linking several cities of the country road East-West highway progressing very slow pace, calling these dealers to "professional and more stringent." The minister said "We have noticed that only 40 percent of workers and gear that is on the level of most of the workshops," he said, adding his words prompt institutions achievement "I Achternakm because you assured us respect the deadlines achievement," and added, "We chose to compromise formula (in the granting of trades) because these projects are of character Astajalaa "adding that" any delay has a cost and the implications. " And the minister, who listened to the presentation of the National Agency for Roads car about the progress of the works of these projects and for clarification of representatives of institutions and offices in charge of studies completion of these projects that the state said will recruit all the potential to be delivered as soon as possible, stressing to these dealers to support and accompany the authorities to them. And he said to "I want to define together accurately your problems. We have to work together for the success of these projects," calling actors (institutions and Studies Offices and the National Agency for Roads car) to further coordination, the minister announced the beginning of next week will be walked to a ministerial committee twice in month to each workshop to assess the situation and the progress of works and identify obstacles. The minister who do not abide by the rules and warned that he will take firm action against them, calling these dealers to meet their obligations, he said, and to "I do not want to hear the arguments previously made to justify this delay," stressing that the problem allocated to compensate land owners financial folds will be settled, as the minister stressed that the the presence of foreign companies an opportunity to accomplish a tool of national achievement to earn skill and experience. In total there are 61 national institution (public and private) and foreign problem in institutions complexes along with 32 office studies and completing expensive the completion of the roads of the 15 projects on 900 kilometers, and is the fundamental obstacles provided by the institutions with respect to project delays in the expropriation and compensation and the environment. According to the National Agency for Roads car report, the rate of progress Works in the east area of 20 percent for road Batna (20 km) and 15 percent for the project road link between Jijel and Setif (110 km) and 7 percent for Guelma (35 km) and Skikda (31 km), and with respect to the central region amounted Works 42 percent for the project Bejaia (100 km) and 17 percent for the Tizi Ouzou (48 km) and 44 percent for the duplication of the national road between the flange (Blida) and Broakih (Medea) at a distance of 53 km, and reached The total percentage of the Works Progress 22 percent for the construction works of the first part of the fourth side road link between Khemis Miliana (Ain Defla) and Broakih at a distance of 67 kilometers and 10 percent for the second halves of the same way also the link between Khemis Miliana and Broakih. For the area west of the country the proportion of the Works Progress amounted to 24 percent for the road link between the port of invasions (Tlemcen) and highway east-west at a distance of 13 km and 8 percent for the first portion of the road link between the camp and the East-West Highway (25 km) and 12 percent For the second halves of the same way, the percentage of the Works Progress 21 percent for the road link between Oran port and East-West Highway (26 km) and 8 percent for the first portion of the road link between Mostaganem city and highway (33 km) and only 5 percent For the second halves of the same way. - See more at: http://www.elkhabar.com/press/artic...ات-بتسريع-وتيرة-الانجاز/#sthash.Iie4LOB6.dpuf


----------



## abdeka

chaking-2014 said:


> the Minister of Public Works Abdul Qadir Wali give Thursday strict instructions to speed up the pace of construction works of the 15 road projects linking several cities of the country road highway east-west stressing that the state will not allow the registration of any delay. During the evaluation meeting for the progress of these projects works contract with the achievement institutions and offices studies Minister regrets the fact that most of the construction works of the road projects linking several cities of the country road East-West highway progressing very slow pace, calling these dealers to "professional and more stringent." The minister said "We have noticed that only 40 percent of workers and gear that is on the level of most of the workshops," he said, adding his words prompt institutions achievement "I Achternakm because you assured us respect the deadlines achievement," and added, "We chose to compromise formula (in the granting of trades) because these projects are of character Astajalaa "adding that" any delay has a cost and the implications. " And the minister, who listened to the presentation of the National Agency for Roads car about the progress of the works of these projects and for clarification of representatives of institutions and offices in charge of studies completion of these projects that the state said will recruit all the potential to be delivered as soon as possible, stressing to these dealers to support and accompany the authorities to them. And he said to "I want to define together accurately your problems. We have to work together for the success of these projects," calling actors (institutions and Studies Offices and the National Agency for Roads car) to further coordination, the minister announced the beginning of next week will be walked to a ministerial committee twice in month to each workshop to assess the situation and the progress of works and identify obstacles. The minister who do not abide by the rules and warned that he will take firm action against them, calling these dealers to meet their obligations, he said, and to "I do not want to hear the arguments previously made to justify this delay," stressing that the problem allocated to compensate land owners financial folds will be settled, as the minister stressed that the the presence of foreign companies an opportunity to accomplish a tool of national achievement to earn skill and experience. In total there are 61 national institution (public and private) and foreign problem in institutions complexes along with 32 office studies and completing expensive the completion of the roads of the 15 projects on 900 kilometers, and is the fundamental obstacles provided by the institutions with respect to project delays in the expropriation and compensation and the environment. According to the National Agency for Roads car report, the rate of progress Works in the east area of 20 percent for road Batna (20 km) and 15 percent for the project road link between Jijel and Setif (110 km) and 7 percent for Guelma (35 km) and Skikda (31 km), and with respect to the central region amounted Works 42 percent for the project Bejaia (100 km) and 17 percent for the Tizi Ouzou (48 km) and 44 percent for the duplication of the national road between the flange (Blida) and Broakih (Medea) at a distance of 53 km, and reached The total percentage of the Works Progress 22 percent for the construction works of the first part of the fourth side road link between Khemis Miliana (Ain Defla) and Broakih at a distance of 67 kilometers and 10 percent for the second halves of the same way also the link between Khemis Miliana and Broakih. For the area west of the country the proportion of the Works Progress amounted to 24 percent for the road link between the port of invasions (Tlemcen) and highway east-west at a distance of 13 km and 8 percent for the first portion of the road link between the camp and the East-West Highway (25 km) and 12 percent For the second halves of the same way, the percentage of the Works Progress 21 percent for the road link between Oran port and East-West Highway (26 km) and 8 percent for the first portion of the road link between Mostaganem city and highway (33 km) and only 5 percent For the second halves of the same way. - See more at: http://www.elkhabar.com/press/artic...ات-بتسريع-وتيرة-الانجاز/#sthash.Iie4LOB6.dpuf


C'est totalement illisible. Essaye de mettre le titre en gras et de quoter le contenu de l'article. hno:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The section between Constantine and Aïn Bouziane will open on 20 November 2015.

http://www.letempsdz.com/index.php/...-l-autoroute-livrée-entièrement-en-décembre-2

_Pour le projet du contournement de Djebel El Ouahch dans la wilaya de Constantine, le premier responsable du département des travaux publics a annoncé sa livraison le 20 novembre._

According to Google Earth, this segment is about 35-36 kilometers long from the east side of Constantine to a temporary exit just east of Aïn Bouziane. 

I think that leaves the easternmost segment between Dréan and the Tunisian border near El Tarf. April/May 2015 imagery on Google Earth east of Dréan show only early-stage construction, so I don't think this stretch will open this year.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*A1*

The final segment of A1 in Eastern Algeria will open to traffic in December 2016. It is an 84 kilometer segment from Dréan to the Tunisian border.

http://www.impact24.info/ana-lautoroute-ouest-livree-decembre-2016/


----------



## abdeka

*Chiffa - El Ménéa*



> _Benchicao_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Hassi Bah Bah_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Aïn Oussera_


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1482460&page=45


----------



## abdeka

Great news.

An agreement has been reached between the japanese firm COJAAL and the algerian government to launch the works of the last part of the East West highway between Drean and the tunisian border (84 km).


----------



## abdeka

Constantine - Annaba



>


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1389912&page=117


----------



## abdeka

Béjaïa - Bouira



>


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1523679&page=28


----------



## abdeka

Sétif - Jijel highway



> _Beni Fouda viaduct_


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1523677&page=5


----------



## abdeka

Bouira - Tizi Ouzou highway



>


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1541905&page=8


----------



## abdeka

Chiffa - El Ménéa highway



>


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1482460&page=46


----------



## abdeka

RN 9 Reorganization in Kherrata, Béjaïa



>


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=915772&page=60


----------



## YorkTown

From SSC Algeria 

*CHIFFA - EL MENEA | North-South Highway | 1013 km | Under construction*












tardiz67 said:


> Hamdania et Sidi Madani
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *habib kaki* ​


----------



## abdeka

Béjaïa - Bouira highway



> Akbou interchange


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1523679&page=32


----------



## abdeka

Algiers South Rocade



>


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1489039


----------



## abdeka

Bouira - Bordj Bou Arréridj



>


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1389878&page=62


----------



## abdeka

Boughezoul - Ksar El Boukhari - Hassi Bah Bah



>


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1482460&page=48


----------



## abdeka

Béjaïa - Bouira highway



>


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1523679&page=35


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Wow, I did not expect that to be a six-lane motorway. Does it have six lanes all the way from A1 to Bejaïa?


----------



## abdeka

ChrisZwolle said:


> Wow, I did not expect that to be a six-lane motorway. Does it have six lanes all the way from A1 to Bejaïa?


^^ Yes.



> Profil en Travers: 2x3 voies


http://www.ana.org.dz/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=109&Itemid=100


----------



## abdeka

Bouira Tizi-ouzou highway



> *Avancement des travaux au niveau du tunnel au PK21*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Avancement des travaux au niveau du Viaduc V17*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El Hadi Madani


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1541905&page=8


----------



## geogregor

I'm quite impress by all these projects. Algeria seems to be steaming ahead with its road investement.

Is there any map showing summary of the already opened network and the schemes under construction?

How about statistics showing length of the motorway/expressway network as well as the schemes under construction?

Something along the lines of maps and tables done in the Polish thread would be nice


----------



## lyac23

^^​


abdeka said:


> Thanks to lyac23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original size


----------



## abdeka

*Chiffa - El Menea highway*

IMG_1194 by Ryadh SKENDER, sur Flickr

IMG_1188 by Ryadh SKENDER, sur Flickr

IMG_1176 by Ryadh SKENDER, sur Flickr

IMG_1173 by Ryadh SKENDER, sur Flickr

Médéa - Oued Atelli المدية - واد عطلي by habib kaki, sur Flickr

Berrouaghia - Ain El Melh البرواقية - عين الملح by habib kaki, sur Flickr

Benchicao - l'assistance بن شكاو - لاسيستونس by habib kaki, sur Flickr

Berrouaghia - Chorfa البرواقية - الشرفة by habib kaki, sur Flickr

Benchicao l'assistance بن شكاو لاسيستونس by habib kaki, sur Flickr

Berrouaghia - Ain El Melh البرواقية - عين الملح by habib kaki, sur Flickr

Berrouaghia - Ain El Melh البرواقية - عين الملح by habib kaki, sur Flickr

Berrouaghia - Ain El Melh البرواقية - عين الملح by habib kaki, sur Flickr




















_*Aïn Oussera bypass*_









































































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1482460&page=58


----------



## abdeka

*Relizane - Mostaganem highway*



































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1755033&page=4


----------



## abdeka

*Bejaïa - Bouira highway*


----------



## abdeka

*Bejaïa - Bouira highway*

A few days ago...By me

Takerietz > Akbou



























Akbou > Takerietz


----------



## ChrisZwolle

No road number for that autoroute?


----------



## abdeka

ChrisZwolle said:


> No road number for that autoroute?


No. Maybe a road number will be assigned once entirely completed.


----------



## abdeka

*Province of Bordj, East West highway*











https://www.facebook.com/demdemenag...&dti=482685835133531&hc_location=group_dialog


----------



## abdeka

*Tizi Ouzou - Bouira highway*













http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1541905&page=10


----------



## abdeka

*Bou Ismaïl - Sidi Ghiles exp'way*

Cherchell Beltway









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=144401062#post144401062


----------



## abdeka

The second tube of Djebel El-Kantour Tunnel, South of the city of Skikda, re-opened yesterday.




























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1389912&page=123


----------



## abdeka

*Province of Ain Defla, East-west highway*


https://www.facebook.com/anas.bendellal?fref=gs&dti=482685835133531&hc_location=group_dialog


----------



## abdeka

*Province of Tlemcen, East-West highway*


https://www.facebook.com/dilo.jaco?fref=gs&dti=482685835133531&hc_location=group_dialog


----------



## abdeka

*Mascara - Sig highway*











http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1797651&page=3


----------



## abdeka

*Jijel - Sétif highway*










































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1523677&page=8


----------



## abdeka

*Ghazaouet - Maghnia highway*





http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1811927&page=3


----------



## abdeka

*Relizane - Mostaganem highway*







http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1755033&page=4


----------



## abdeka

*Oued Smar - Algiers second South Rocade highway*









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1981399


----------



## abdeka

*Province of Chlef, East-West highway*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1389888&page=31


----------



## abdeka

*Chiffa - El Menea highway*















































































































































Southern Boughezoul





























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1482460&page=60


----------



## abdeka

*North Rocade, Algiers*





Ath Salem


----------



## abdeka

According to this article, a public Chinese company is interested in building a 270 km-highway between Gabès in Tunisia and El Oued (Oued Souf) in Algeria. ^^

https://www.webmanagercenter.com/20...t-dautoroute-gabes-oued-souf-sud-de-lalgerie/



> *Infrastructure : Un groupe public chinois s’intéresse au projet d’autoroute Gabès-Oued Souf (sud de l’Algérie)*
> 
> Un groupe public chinois en visite, samedi, à Gabès, a montré un intérêt particulier pour le projet d’autoroute reliant Gabès à Oued Souf, au sud de l’Algérie, en passant par Kébili. C’était lors de l’entretien que le représentant du groupe a eu avec le gouverneur de Gabès, Mongi Thameur.
> 
> D’un coût de 470 millions de dinars, l’autoroute s’étendra sur 270 km. Elle aura des répercussions positives sur le partenariat tuniso-algérien et le développement du tourisme et de l’activité portuaire à Gabès, sougline le directeur régional de l’équipement.
> 
> Les travaux de dédoublement de la route régionale n°16 reliant Gabès et El Hamma sur une distance de 26km ont déjà démarré moyennant une enveloppe de 45 millions de dinars. En outre, l’accord a été accordé au projet d’aménagement d’une rocade reliant l’autoroute Gabès-Oued Souf au gouvernorat de Kébili.


----------



## abdeka

Construction updates of the Dréan - Tunisian border section of the East-West highway (the last U-C section).























https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=152561122#post152561122


----------



## ChrisZwolle

abdeka said:


> According to this article, a public Chinese company is interested in building a 270 km-highway between Gabès in Tunisia and El Oued (Oued Souf) in Algeria. ^^
> 
> https://www.webmanagercenter.com/20...t-dautoroute-gabes-oued-souf-sud-de-lalgerie/


Is there really traffic demand for such a motorway? 

You have to be careful not to get into the "Chinese debt trap", where China finances major infrastructure projects but the countries involved cannot pay the debt and lose some sovereignity. Several African and Asian nations are already dealing with this.


----------



## abdeka

ChrisZwolle said:


> Is there really traffic demand for such a motorway?
> 
> You have to be careful not to get into the "Chinese debt trap", where China finances major infrastructure projects but the countries involved cannot pay the debt and lose some sovereignity. Several African and Asian nations are already dealing with this.


I don't know about the traffic demand but the potential is real. Algerian tourists from the South-East would definitely choose this option instead of going through the Tebessa or El Kala border posts.

Also the province of El Oued in Algeria is an important agricultural region that could use the Gabès Port for exports.

The cost is 470 millions of Tunisian dinars (around 144 millions of euros) according to the article but does not say if it'll be financed by China.


----------



## Skyhitt

> You have to be careful not to get into the "Chinese debt trap", where China finances major infrastructure projects but the countries involved cannot pay the debt and lose some sovereignity. Several African and Asian nations are already dealing with this.


 Don't worry it's funded by our own means like all our other infrastrucutres projects.


----------



## General Maximus

^^ That I find hard to believe. I cannot imagine any country wanting to *pay* the Chinese to sort their infrastructure out. There's more to that...


----------



## abdeka

*Guelma - Annaba highway*









https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1811971


----------



## Geek-Dz

CHIFFA - EL MENEA | North-South Highway | 1013 km | Under Construction







Wilaya de Blida ولاية البليدة


Abdelkrim Toumi‎











Medea today المدية اليوم


----------



## abdeka

*Relizane - Mostaganem highway*











































































































































https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1755033&page=5


----------



## abdeka

*Bouzegza, East-West highway*





https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1389878&page=67


----------



## abdeka

*RN09 Road construction (Gorges of Kherrata, province of Béjaïa)*







https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2000944&page=5


----------



## abdeka

*Hmadna toll station (Relizane province)*
















https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1583710&page=44


----------



## abdeka

*Chiffa - El Ménéa highway*

October 2018 updates of the Chiffa - Berrouaghia section

Autoroute El Hamdania الطريق السريع بالحمدانية by habib kaki, sur Flickr

Autoroute El Hamdania الطريق السريع بالحمدانية by habib kaki, sur Flickr

Autoroute El Hamdania الطريق السريع بالحمدانية by habib kaki, sur Flickr

Autoroute El Hamdania الطريق السريع بالحمدانية by habib kaki, sur Flickr

Autoroute El Hamdania الطريق السريع بالحمدانية by habib kaki, sur Flickr

Autoroute El Hamdania الطريق السريع بالحمدانية by habib kaki, sur Flickr

Autoroute El Hamdania الطريق السريع بالحمدانية by habib kaki, sur Flickr

Autoroute El Hamdania الطريق السريع بالحمدانية by habib kaki, sur Flickr

Autoroute El Hamdania الطريق السريع بالحمدانية by habib kaki, sur Flickr

Autoroute El Hamdania الطريق السريع بالحمدانية by habib kaki, sur Flickr

Autoroute El Hamdania الطريق السريع بالحمدانية by habib kaki, sur Flickr

Autoroute El Hamdania الطريق السريع بالحمدانية by habib kaki, sur Flickr

Autoroute El Hamdania الطريق السريع بالحمدانية by habib kaki, sur Flickr

Autoroute El Hamdania الطريق السريع بالحمدانية by habib kaki, sur Flickr

Autoroute El Hamdania الطريق السريع بالحمدانية by habib kaki, sur Flickr

Autoroute El Hamdania الطريق السريع بالحمدانية by habib kaki, sur Flickr

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1482460&page=73


----------



## Skyhitt

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=645872&page=84


----------



## abdeka

*South Rocade, Algiers*


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1489039&page=24


----------



## General Maximus

How do the locals generally behave in heavy traffic in Algeria? Is there some self-discipline, or are we going full gas Egyptian or southern Italian? (chaos)


----------



## abdeka

General Maximus said:


> How do the locals generally behave in heavy traffic in Algeria? Is there some self-discipline, or are we going full gas Egyptian or southern Italian? (chaos)


People change lanes very often and some of them use the shoulder (emergency lane on the right). ^^


----------



## abdeka

*South Rocade, Algiers (Garidi)*


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1489039&page=24


----------



## abdeka

*Relizane - Mostaganem highway*





























https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1755033&page=5


----------



## abdeka

*Bou Ismaïl - Cherchell - Sidi Ghilès exp'way*











































https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1393604&page=20


----------



## abdeka

*Khemis El Khechna toll station (Boumerdès Province)*





















*Aïn Smara toll station (Constantine Province)*







































*Sig toll station (Mascara Province)*












*Chlef toll station (Chlef Province)*












*Yellel toll station (Relizane Province)*



















*Chiffa toll station (Blida Province)* 



















*Al Adjiba toll station (Bouira Province)*












*Gholimas toll station (Tlemcen Province)*










*Boukadir toll station (Chlef Province)*










*Oued sly toll station (Chlef Province)*










*Downtown Chlef toll station (Chlef province)*










*Oued Fodda toll station (Chlef Province)*












https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1583710&page=47


----------



## abdeka

*Bouira - Tizi-Ouzou highway*

May 2019 updates


----------



## abdeka

El Asnam, East-West highway











https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100010344246102


----------



## abdeka

*Tizi-Ouzou - Bouira highway*

June 2019 updates


----------



## abdeka

^^



ChrisZwolle said:


> *4 July 2019*
> 
> A 12.5 kilometer segment of the Autoroute Nord-Sud in Algeria has opened to traffic yesterday. The new segment of six lane motorway runs from Sidi El Madani to El Hamdania. It runs through some spectaculair terrain, through a deep canyon. It includes an approximately 5 kilometer long tunnel and several long viaducts.
> 
> >> https://www.alg24.net/autoroute-nord-sud-ouverture-de-laxe-sidi-madani-hamdania/
> 
> >> https://motorsactu.com/autoroute-nord-sud-ouverture-de-laxe-sidi-madani-hamdania/



Autoroute Chiffa Berrouaghia الطريق السريع شفة البرواقية by habib kaki 2, sur Flickr


Autoroute Chiffa Berrouaghia الطريق السريع شفة البرواقية by habib kaki 2, sur Flickr


Autoroute Chiffa Berrouaghia الطريق السريع شفة البرواقية by habib kaki 2, sur Flickr


Autoroute Chiffa Berrouaghia الطريق السريع شفة البرواقية by habib kaki 2, sur Flickr


Autoroute Chiffa Berrouaghia الطريق السريع شفة البرواقية by habib kaki 2, sur Flickr


Autoroute Chiffa Berrouaghia الطريق السريع شفة البرواقية by habib kaki 2, sur Flickr

Autoroute Chiffa Berrouaghia الطريق السريع شفة البرواقية by habib kaki 2, sur Flickr


Autoroute Chiffa Berrouaghia الطريق السريع شفة البرواقية by habib kaki 2, sur Flickr


Autoroute Chiffa Berrouaghia الطريق السريع شفة البرواقية by habib kaki 2, sur Flickr


Autoroute Chiffa Berrouaghia الطريق السريع شفة البرواقية by habib kaki 2, sur Flickr


Autoroute Chiffa Berrouaghia الطريق السريع شفة البرواقية by habib kaki 2, sur Flickr

Autoroute Chiffa Berrouaghia الطريق السريع شفة البرواقية by habib kaki 2, sur Flickr


Autoroute Chiffa Berrouaghia الطريق السريع شفة البرواقية by habib kaki 2, sur Flickr


Autoroute Chiffa Berrouaghia الطريق السريع شفة البرواقية by habib kaki 2, sur Flickr


Autoroute Chiffa Berrouaghia الطريق السريع شفة البرواقية by habib kaki 2, sur Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What's the latest on the 2e Rocade / 5ème périphérique of Oran? Apparently construction started in 2014 with a goal to be completed in June 2016, which was later shifted to June 2017 but no works seem to have been performed since that time.

The thread on Algerian SSC also hasn't been updated since 2017: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1773828&page=3


----------



## RipleyLV

Meme route?


----------



## abdeka

*Relizane - Mostaganem highway (Pénétrante de Mostaganem)*

Late July updates










































































































































https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1755033&page=7


----------



## abdeka

ChrisZwolle said:


> *What's the latest on the 2e Rocade / 5ème périphérique of Oran? *Apparently construction started in 2014 with a goal to be completed in June 2016, which was later shifted to June 2017 but no works seem to have been performed since that time.
> 
> The thread on Algerian SSC also hasn't been updated since 2017: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1773828&page=3


:dunno:


----------



## abdeka

A few pictures of the Khemis Meliana - Bordj Bou Arréridj highway construction also called "4ème Rocade d'Alger".

Khemis Meliana Interchange toll



































https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1565660&page=8


----------



## abdeka

A few pictures of the "Djebahia Viaduct", part of the Tizi-Ouzou - Bouira highway where it will be connected to the East-West highway.






















https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1541905&page=14


----------



## abdeka

*Chelghoum Laïd - Batna highway*


































































https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1814395


----------



## abdeka

*Oued Ouchayeh Viaduct, Algiers*

August 2019 aerial views









https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1153073&page=12


----------



## abdeka

The western end of the East-West highway before Maghnia, a few kilometers from Morocco.

The highway there looks quite empty (after Tlemcen).

























The closed part










https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1389888&page=34


----------



## VITORIA MAN

the signs look very french


----------



## kostas97

If the border was open, then traffic could have been much higher, with vehicles coming from and to Morocco.....but politics, politics as well as politics are the reason why the border is closed


----------



## devo

VITORIA MAN said:


> the signs look very french


The country was once very French.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/French_Algeria


----------



## abdeka

The Maghreb is actually very influenced by France in many ways because of our shared history. The same goes for Tunisia and Morocco.

Tunisian highway signage


----------



## VITORIA MAN

i know history , the answer is because the motorway manufactures are french actually , i suppose ( in spanish marocco look french as well )


----------



## abdeka

VITORIA MAN said:


> i know history , the answer is because the motorway manufactures are french actually , i suppose ( in spanish marocco look french as well )


I don't know for Tunisia. But Algeria has a public company called "Entreprise Nationale des Panneaux de Signalisation" (ENPS) that manufactures and sells road and motorway signages.

I think we have (more or less) the same road legislation with France.


----------



## abdeka

Between Tlemcen and Chlef, East-West highway











https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1389888&page=34


----------



## abdeka

A first 4,5 km-section of the Oued Ouchayah radial road was brought into service a few days ago on the Blida-Algiers direction.


----------



## abdeka

ChrisZwolle said:


> What's the latest on the 2e Rocade / 5ème périphérique of Oran? Apparently construction started in 2014 with a goal to be completed in June 2016, which was later shifted to June 2017 but no works seem to have been performed since that time.
> 
> The thread on Algerian SSC also hasn't been updated since 2017: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1773828&page=3


According to the local newspaper, the project will be delivered by the end of this year. ^^

http://www.lequotidien-oran.com/index.php?news=5282070


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Article: Inauguration du dédoublement de la route reliant Bouira à Sour El Ghouzlane

I'm not sure if you can consider this an autoroute, but it is a four lane highway with interchanges except for the endpoints. The article calls it a 'dédoublement' but according to Google Earth historical imagery almost the entire road was built on a greenfield alignment (and not a twinning of an existing road).

French Wikipedia has listed it as a _pénétrante_ on the autoroutes of Algeria page: https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_des_autoroutes_de_l'Algérie


----------



## abdeka

Bouira - Sour El Ghouzlane. ^^











https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=645872&page=85


----------



## abdeka

*Chiffa - El Menea highway*
















































https://m.thepaper.cn/newsDetail_forward_3351024


----------



## abdeka

A few other photos taken on the ground by gms. ^^
































































https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1482460&page=91


----------



## abdeka

*Chelghoum Laid - Batna highway*
Phase II : 38 km


















https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1814395&page=2


----------



## abdeka

*Bou Ismaïl - Cherchell - Sidi Ghiles Expressway (Rocade de Tipaza)*


















































https://www.facebook.com/Lyes.Daluz

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1393604&page=22


----------



## abdeka

*Rocade Sud, Algiers*











https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=165470594#post165470594


----------



## abdeka

*Bouira - Tizi-Ouzou highway (48 km)*





















https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1541905&page=15


----------



## abdeka

* RN 09 Road Construction, Gorges of Kherrata (Bejaia)*


















































































https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2000944&page=7


----------



## abdeka

*Oran Port - East West Highway 26-km road project*











https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1774621&page=25


----------



## abdeka

*New 2+2 lanes highway from Guelma to the East-West highway in Annaba (35.7 km)*













https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1811971


----------



## abdeka

abdeka said:


> *Oran Port - East West Highway 26-km road project*




























https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1774621&page=26


----------



## abdeka

Chiffa - Berrouaghia a few days ago
























































































































https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=166838242#post166838242


----------



## abdeka

Rocade Sud, Algiers






























https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1489039&page=27


----------



## MacOlej

Why does every lane in the last photo have a different width? Is it common in Algeria?


----------



## abdeka

MacOlej said:


> Why does every lane in the last photo have a different width? Is it common in Algeria?


Poor work I think. ^^

I saw this mainly in Algiers and some expressways in the country. ^^


----------



## abdeka

Between Bordj Bou Arréridj and Bouira, East-West highway

On the right, the junction with the Pénétrante of Bejaia.











https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=1389878


----------



## abdeka

A short informative video on how to use a toll made by Algérienne des Autoroutes


----------



## abdeka

*East-West highway, Boumerdès Province








*








ALGIERS - EL TARF | Highway | 614 km | #Partially Realized


Autoroute Est-Ouest : Le tronçon Constantine-Skikda opérationnel en 2013 Sollicité par notre confrère arabophone «En Nasr», lors de la récente visite de l’ambassadeur de son pays à Constantine, ces deux derniers jours, M. Tadjima Hiroshi, DG du groupement japonais de travaux publics COJAAL...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## abdeka

*North Rocade, Algiers








*








ALGIERS - DAR EL BEÏDA | Algiers North Rocade | 20 km |...


https://www.facebook.com/amine.hadji.54




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## abdeka

*South Rocade, Algiers*

















DOUAOUDA - DAR EL BEÏDA | Algiers South Rocade | 46 km |...


https://www.facebook.com/KH.Hamza




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## abdeka

*North-South highway, Chiffa-Berrouaghia section*


----------



## abdeka

*Mostaganem - Relizane highway (60 km)*

Inauguration of a 30-km section in the Mostaganem province















RELIZANE - MOSTAGANEM | Highway | Pénétrante de...


En regardant les dernières images satellites sur Google Earth datant du mois de juillet on peut voir que quasi tout le tracé est goudronné il ne reste que le marquage au sol mise à part celui à la frontière entre les deux wilayas à proximité de Douar Sidi Bouzid et une autre partie au début de...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It seems that an 18 kilometer section was inaugurated in Mostaganem Province. I presume this is the eastern segment (the western was already open to traffic). But there is no interchange on the eastern end of this 18 km section. The next interchange is at the Sidi Khettab industrial area in Relizane Province. Does this add up to the 30 kilometers overall?


----------



## abdeka

ChrisZwolle said:


> It seems that an 18 kilometer section was inaugurated in Mostaganem Province. I presume this is the eastern segment (the western was already open to traffic). But there is no interchange on the eastern end of this 18 km section. The next interchange is at the Sidi Khettab industrial area in Relizane Province. Does this add up to the 30 kilometers overall?


The 18 kilometer section that was inaugurated yesterday is the last one crossing the Mostaganem Province (33 km overall) (blue on the map).

The section that crosses the Relizane Province is not finished yet (28 km) (purple in the map).


----------



## abdeka

The 1-kilometer "Oued Ouchayah" viaduct in Algiers is now fully operational.















ALGIERS | Oued Ouchayeh Viaduct | 1 000 m | #Realized


https://www.facebook.com/groups/infotraficalgerie/permalink/2858796380855786/




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## abdeka

Algiers South Rocade

















DOUAOUDA - DAR EL BEÏDA | Algiers South Rocade | 46 km |...


Après réfection de la voierie Yamsel Dido




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## abdeka

Tlemcen - Chlef, East-West highway

















BLIDA - TLEMCEN | Highway | 511 km | #Realized


Halilali Amine




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## abdeka

Bordj Bou Arréridj - El Tarf, East-West highway

















BORDJ BOU ARRÉRIDJ - EL TARF | Highway | AEO | 399 km |...


o avant, il y a eu plusieurs obstacles à surmonter, voire des blocages, que ce soit par les riverains, les associations d’environnement, les indemnisations, les difficultés de terrains...etc et enfin le covid-19! n parle de 10 ans de retard pas de 1 ou 2 ans,




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## abdeka

Chiffa - Berrouaghia, North-South highway


























































ALGIERS - BOUGHEZOUL | Highway | Autoroute Nord-Sud |...


Precious Mira




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## abdeka

*The 53-km section of Algeria North-South Highway opens to traffic*


----------



## abdeka

*Algiers South Rocade*

















DOUAOUDA - DAR EL BEÏDA | Algiers South Rocade | 46 km |...


Yazid Ait Rached




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## abdeka

*Algiers North Rocade*

















ALGIERS | Great Mosque | Djamaa El Djazaïr | 265 m |...


🤣🤣🤣 Allah y ehdina...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## abdeka

*Chlef - Bordj Bou Arréridj (East-West Motorway)*

















CHLEF - BORDJ BOU ARRÉRIDJ | Highway | AEO | 350 km |...


http://www.ada.dz/




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## abdeka

*Bordj Bou Arréridj - El Tarf (East-West Motorway)*

















BORDJ BOU ARRÉRIDJ - EL TARF | Highway | AEO | 399 km |...


o avant, il y a eu plusieurs obstacles à surmonter, voire des blocages, que ce soit par les riverains, les associations d’environnement, les indemnisations, les difficultés de terrains...etc et enfin le covid-19! n parle de 10 ans de retard pas de 1 ou 2 ans,




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## abdeka

*Béjaïa - Bouira Motorway : Opening of a new 10 km section *

A new 10 km section of the motorway between the agricultural village under the municipality of Timezrit and that of Amizour (wilaya of Béjaïa) was put into service on Monday, November 30. It will initially be open to light vehicles only, said the public works department of the wilaya of Béjaïa.

(...)









Ouverture d’un tronçon de 10 km aux véhicules légers: Toute l'actualité sur liberte-algerie.com


Ouverture d’un tronçon de 10 km aux véhicules légers - Découvrez gratuitement tous les articles, les vidéos et les infographies sur liberte-algerie.com




www.liberte-algerie.com


----------



## abdeka

*Oran Port - East West Highway (26 km)*

































































































Oran Port - East West Highway | Highway | 26 km | Under...







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## abdeka

*Tlemcen - Chlef (East-West Highway)*

















BLIDA - TLEMCEN | Highway | 511 km | #Realized


Halilali Amine




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## abdeka

*Bordj Bou Arréridj - El Tarf (East-West Highway)*

















BORDJ BOU ARRÉRIDJ - EL TARF | Highway | AEO | 399 km |...


o avant, il y a eu plusieurs obstacles à surmonter, voire des blocages, que ce soit par les riverains, les associations d’environnement, les indemnisations, les difficultés de terrains...etc et enfin le covid-19! n parle de 10 ans de retard pas de 1 ou 2 ans,




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## abdeka

*The Government heard a statement by the Minister of Public Works relating to the draft Executive Decree classifying roads in the category of motorways*

This text provides that the road sections proposed for classification in the motorway categories are those having the relevant technical and regulatory characteristics, namely: the north-south motorway, the east-west motorway and the penetrating motorways of: Bejaïa , Mostaganem, Oran, Zéralda and Boudouaou.

(...)






Réunion du Gouvernement : examen des projets relatifs aux Finances et aux Travaux publics


ALGER- Le Gouvernement a examiné mercredi trois projets de décrets exécutifs relatifs aux secteurs des Finances et des Travaux publics, lors d'une ren...




www.aps.dz


----------



## abdeka

*Béjaïa - Bouira Highway (Pénétrante de Béjaïa)*

















BÉJAÏA - BOUIRA | Highway | 100 km | Partially Completed


Curieusement, l'endettement n'était pas tabou au temps ou le pays était socialiste Il l'est devenu après l'épisode FMI de 1994 Après le remboursement de la dette dans les années 2000, Boutef a dit plus jamais ça et que c'est au trésor publique de financer les projets d'infrastructures sauf qu'à...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## abdeka

*Relizane - Mostaganem highway*


----------



## abdeka

*North-South Highway, Medea Province*

































CHIFFA - EL MENEA | Highway | ANS | 1 013 km | Under...


je dirai qu'entre Alger djelfa Laghouat Ghardaia Hassi Messaoud, on est a 80% entre 2x 2 voies et autoroute Sans interruption??




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What's going on with the motorway from Tizi Ouzou to Bouira? Is it delayed / stopped? Satellite images show little progress.


----------



## abdeka

ChrisZwolle said:


> What's going on with the motorway from Tizi Ouzou to Bouira? Is it delayed / stopped? Satellite images show little progress.


The project is on hold since the beginning of the Covid outbreak and the closure of the national borders.


----------



## abdeka

An official list of roads classified as "highways" (autoroutes)


















Highways


oui ça serait logique. mais bon la logique et nos dirigeants ça fait deux Moi je trouve ça bien qu'elle reste A1 tout entière, elle a été pensée pour être Est - Ouest et ça evite de faire d'Alger comme le centre par où partent toutes les autoroutes. En plus toutes les les jonctions de la 2e...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## abdeka

*Blida - Tlemcen highway*

















BLIDA - TLEMCEN | Highway | 511 km | #Realized


Halilali Amine




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## abdeka

*Algiers - El Tarf highway

Bouzegza Keddara (Boumerdès Province)*

















CHLEF - BORDJ BOU ARRÉRIDJ | Highway | AEO | 350 km |...


http://www.ada.dz/




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## abdeka

*Algiers - Boughezoul highway*

*(Chiffa, Blida Province)*

















CHIFFA - EL MENEA | Highway | ANS | 1 013 km | Under...


Avant d'avoir des radars fixEs il faudrait déjà avoir la structure derrière on retrouverait même pas les personnes , les adresses c'est tellement n'importe quoi que personne ne recevrait le courrier chez lui. sans parler du risque de sabotage




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## abdeka

*Algiers - Boughezoul highway

(Medea Province)








*









CHIFFA - EL MENEA | Highway | ANS | 1 013 km | Under...


Avant d'avoir des radars fixEs il faudrait déjà avoir la structure derrière on retrouverait même pas les personnes , les adresses c'est tellement n'importe quoi que personne ne recevrait le courrier chez lui. sans parler du risque de sabotage




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## abdeka

*Work begins for construction of two highways in Algiers, Algeria*

On Thursday, the sixth day of May 2021, work kicked off for the construction of two highways in Algiers, Algeria, particularly in the municipalities of El Achour and Bir Mourad Rais which are located to the south of the wilaya.

*The first of the two highways will cover a distance of over 10 kilometers. It is mainly a road bypassing three towns, that is El Achour, Draria, and Baba Hassen*, and it is expected to enable easy access to the city of Algiers. The period of the execution of the construction works on this road section is set for 24 months.

*The second road will be equipped with underground passages to facilitate traffic on several sections, including that of the N1 national road connecting the provinces of Algiers and Blida*, which are 45 kilometers apart.

The two highway projects require a total investment of US$ 67.5 millions or its thereabouts.

*Part of a vast development plan for the road network in the wilaya of Algiers*

These two road projects are a part of a vast development plan for the road network in the province, which is home to the North Africa country’s capital city, Algiers, and to over 3 million people notwithstanding that it is the smallest of all other provinces in the country by area.

This strategic plan comprises 17 development projects that are already being implemented and that are intended to facilitate urban mobility in the wilaya.

According to the Algerian Minister of Public Works and Transport Kamel Nasri, who launched the work for the aforementioned highways in the municipalities of El Achour and Bir Mourad Rais, the gradual decongestion of the capital will be effective when the strategic plan is 60% complete at the least.









Work begins for construction of two highways in Algiers, Algeria


work kicked off for the construction of two highways in Algiers, Algeria, particularly in the municipalities of El Achour and Bir Mourad Rais




constructionreviewonline.com


----------



## abdeka

*Cherchell Port link to motorway to cost €150m*

State-run motorway management company, the Algérienne des autoroutes (ADA) is preparing for the construction of the $3.3b deepwater port in Cherchell and has already awarded state-run Cosider with the task of building a 37 km link between the port and the east-west motorway for around €150m. [...] (201 words)

(...)









ALGERIA : Cherchell Port link to motorway to cost €150m - 24/05/2021 - Africa Intelligence


State-run motorway management company, the Algérienne des autoroutes (ADA) is preparing for the construction of the $3.3b deepwater port in Cherchell and has already awarded state-run Cosider with - 5/24/2021




www.africaintelligence.com


----------



## abdeka

*Mascara - Sig highway (43 km)*


























































MASCARA - SIG | Highway | 43 km | #U-C







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## abdeka

A part of the last section of the East-West highway between Drean and Bouteldja (52 km) is now finished.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1289243674879762


----------



## abdeka

The Mostaganem - Relizane highway (61 km) was inaugurated today.


































































RELIZANE - MOSTAGANEM | Highway | Pénétrante de...


Au temps pour moi. mais a priori elle sera finie avant les autres (oran, jijel, bejaia...). En quoi la partie de relizane est compliqué ? C'est assez plat et inhabité. Ce n'est pas plat partout




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## abdeka

A few other pics of the same project










































































































































































































RELIZANE - MOSTAGANEM | Highway | Pénétrante de...


Au temps pour moi. mais a priori elle sera finie avant les autres (oran, jijel, bejaia...). En quoi la partie de relizane est compliqué ? C'est assez plat et inhabité. Ce n'est pas plat partout




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It's a 28 kilometer segment, from A1 to a temporary access point west of Sidi Khettab.

Location of the temporary endpoint: Google Maps (now absorbed into the mainline motorway, there is no interchange at this location).

This section runs through a low mountain ridge, with about 300 meters of elevation change. This was the last section of the motorway to be built. Satellite images from February 2021 show the rest completed.


----------

